# dock at Bellaire



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the dock that supposed to replace Wheeling Island in Bellaire, Ohio?How about gas fill up in this area between Bellaire and Hanibal dam?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Haven't heard anything about Wheeling Island ramp being replaced but yes there is a ramp in Bellaire. Not bad, but kinda difficult to get to. Only place to get gas would be Prima Marina in Moundsville. Not that far from Bellaire to Hannibal dam.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for responding. What do you mean by ramp at Bellaire is hard to get to? Where do you get map of directions? Thanks again. [email protected]


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

I was told that the dock at Wheeling does not have a dock for a large boat(19 ft.) That is why I am looking into the dock at Bellaire. Please tell me if I am correct about the dock area in Wheeling. Is the dock area after the dam going south?. We will not be taking this trip until summer.That is when I'll need a map to dock at Bellaire unless there is a change in Wheeling. Thank you.Bless you. [email protected]


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The dock at Wheeling Island has plenty of room for a 19 footer. And yes it is the first public dock below Pike Island dam. You might be able to buy gas at the marina in Wheeling . The Prima Marina in Moundsville does have gas.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info on Wheeling. Were you there this season? Maybe the info I got was old and the dock was rebuilt. We never went through a dam-is it dangerous for the boat? Are you helped through? Even in rural areas like Hannibal? Our rivers near Pgh. have limits on when you can go through certain dams-or else you are stuck in area. I appreciate any helpful information. [email protected]


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Like Carver said, plenty of room for 19 footer to dock at Wheeling. No danger to your boat when you lock thru a dam. Pull up to end of lock wall and there will be a pull rope to signal lockmaster that you want to lock thru. Hang tight and watch traffic light toward lock doors, when it turns green, head forward and master will signal you to come thru doors and into the lock chamber. Once inside lock chamber, you tie boat off to designated area and wait til chamber fills up or empties, lockmaster will open doors and signal for you to go ahead thru. Once inside chamber, it takes 20 minutes or so and you are ready to go.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info on the Wheeling Dock. The computer tells me that the wheeling dock has no lights. I hope this info is accurate; when was your last time there? My other question is if there is a limit on when the docks are open......Bless You [email protected]


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Sharon if you dock at Wheeling you might want to go north and around the point of the island to go south in the main channel when you leave. It is pretty shallow just a few hundred yards down river from the dock in the back channel. Locking through is a snap the lock master will guide you.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you explaining where the fish are-in shallow water? I do not have to go through a dam to get there, correct? Any other guidance about this area would be appreciated. thanks-Sharon.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

No I am saying there is some very shallow water right where the I 70 bridge crosses the back channel of the river. It can be very shallow in the summer months. With a 19 foot boat you may have too much draft to get through there. Go north around the tip of the island and continue south in the main channel. And for a trip like you are making brush up on the navigational rules so you understand the right of ways and can read the channel markers. The river can be dangerous if you are ignorant about it


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Where would I get a copy of navigatioal rules? I tried to get info before about Bellaire and this group was in Columbus; they said they could not help and referred me to a address that did not work when I e-mailed. thanks - Sharon


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is the army corps site. On the right hand side of the page there is a link to a short animation that shows how to lock through the dams. You can also browse around the site for required equipment for locking through.
http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Missions/Navigation.aspx
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You'll want the Pittsburgh district for all info about the Ohio dams this far north.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

I tried-and got a rejection telling me that message cannot go through. Maybe, with the financial stuff with federal, this has been eliminated. Any other ideas of where I can get help? thanks-Sharon.


----------

